# [REQUEST] Portfolio Performance



## MasterOne (Jul 6, 2021)

Portfolio Performance - An open source tool to calculate the overall performance of an investment portfolio - across all accounts - using True-Time Weighted Return or Internal Rate of Return.

Website
GitHub
Prerequisites: Java 11, Maven, Eclipse
I was looking for something self-hosted web-based and found Firefly III being mentioned, though the developer of Firefly III mentioned that it's not really the best solution for that purpose and that he is using Portfolio Performance himself.

P.S. I'd still prefer a self-hosted web-based solution and maybe someone here can provide a hint?


----------



## MasterOne (Aug 28, 2021)

Bump!

I'm really sorry if my port requests are annoying, but I think it's worth it pointing out interesting software that just isn't available in the FreeBSD Ports Collection (yet).

In this case, Portfolio Performance really is the one and only free portfolio management software that is referred to from all directions, as there seems to be nothing else that comes anywhere close, so this surely would make a fine addition to FreeBSD desktop use.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2021)

The proper channel would be the freebsd-ports mailing list (https://lists.freebsd.org/subscription/freebsd-ports).


----------

